# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Cornice on sloping ceiling

## JohnnyD

Was wonder if I need to do anything different when cutting a cornice when the roof slopes 10 degrees. 
Thanks

----------


## Rod Dyson

No you cut the mitres exactly the same as you do for a flat ceiling.  The cornice sits on the ceiling exactly as if it were a flat ceilling but rolls out from the wall at the bottom to match the mitres and rolls up at the top to do the same.   
If you measured out 55mm down each side and put the cornice up to that, (assuming 55 cove), then match the mitres with the end lengths.   BTW this is THE ONLY way it is done. 
This has been discussed a few times on the forum.  Use search to find the posts.

----------


## JohnnyD

Thanks Rod.
Btw I did try searching first but was difficult to narrow the results to what I was looking for.

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Thanks Rod.
> Btw I did try searching first but was difficult to narrow the results to what I was looking for.

  Try this one http://www.renovateforum.com/f208/cu...on-roof-89062/

----------

